# V8 Chevy G-Body Motor Mounts



## MonteMan

I need a pic of these, the all metal mounts. I already have the clamshell mounts. Doing a v6 231 to v8 350 swap in a 87 Monte Carlo and need to know what mounts to looks for. I heard that the Buick & Olds mounts are different than the Chevy. Anyone got a pic


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 15 2005, 12:28 PM
> *I need a pic of these, the all metal mounts. I already have the clamshell mounts. Doing a v6 231 to v8 350 swap in a 87 Monte Carlo and need to know what mounts to looks for. I heard that the Buick & Olds mounts are different than the Chevy. Anyone got a pic
> [snapback]3276682[/snapback]​*


Yes the Olds mounts are rubber on the engine and metal on the frame rather then the opposite like on a chevy. Since the steel mounts aren't a wearable item, you can't get them from the parts store. You'll have to find a donar car or junk yard to supply them. Here's a pic for you.


----------



## Joe6pt0

BTW, you can use any chevy v8 mounts off any year car/engine. The ones in the pic are from a caprice but I used them in my 79 grand prix (G body)


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 15 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Yes the Olds mounts are rubber on the engine and metal on the frame rather then the opposite like on a chevy. Since the steel mounts aren't a wearable item, you can't get them from the parts store. You'll have to find a donar car or junk yard to supply them. Here's a pic for you.
> [snapback]3276748[/snapback]​*


Thanks so much......damn that makes it a bit harder than I thought. I was gonna find a car in the junkyard w/o a motor and walla right there. But I guess if the motor is gone, the likelihood of the mounts gone are high. Guess I need to bring a bottle jack to junk yard and lift up a motor :angry:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 15 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Thanks so much......damn that makes it a bit harder than I thought. I was gonna find a car in the junkyard w/o a motor and walla right there. But I guess if the motor is gone, the likelihood of the mounts gone are high. Guess I need to bring a bottle jack to junk yard and lift up a motor :angry:
> [snapback]3276839[/snapback]​*


I think that website you showed me is the best bet....not worth the $30 each to lay in the mud :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

Found some more online like $10 for the pair and $10 shipping so $20 :biggrin: 

They give me a part # 
PN is 14037875

is that the one. Can anyone check the GM part # FOR ME


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 15 2005, 06:28 PM
> *Found some more online like $10 for the pair and $10 shipping so $20  :biggrin:
> 
> They give me a part #
> PN is 14037875
> 
> is that the one. Can anyone check the GM part # FOR ME
> [snapback]3277548[/snapback]​*


i got mine from gm. way too much $$$. but ill check to see if i still ahve the part number somewhere later ...


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Jun 15 2005, 04:57 PM
> *i got mine from gm.  way too much $$$.  but ill check to see if i still ahve the part number somewhere later ...
> [snapback]3277812[/snapback]​*



Yah. post it up....I'm buying them tonight and would like to know :biggrin:


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jun 16 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Yah. post it up....I'm buying them tonight and would like to know :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281089[/snapback]​*


the number stamped in it is : 14039436.


----------



## MonteMan

Ok so I used the steel motor mounts on the engine block like in the picture above. I used the clamshell mounts on the frame. The frame is wrapped in 1/4 metal. and the end result is the motor sits way too high. As a matter of fact the top of the clamshell mount to frame holes won't even sit down far enough for the bolts to go into the frame. I need a much lower profile motor mount. 

Should I go with these.








The short and wide version part # 3.1115

then I have the scenario of finding the frame bracket. What g-bodies year and make came with 350? What does the stock mounting for 350 to g-body look like. The clamshell and the steel mount on the block above does not work- there is like a 4" gap between the oil pan and engine crossmember


----------



## MonteMan

edit'


----------



## Cadillac Bob

The picture you have is of the old style chevy mount, you need a newer clamshell type mount. The steel engine mounts that are bolted to the engine, what are they off of? I assume they came with the LT1? If so just order up a corrosponding set of clamshells for whatever car the engine came in. You will have to weld the clamshells to the frame (or drill and bolt em in) since they wont line up with the original v6 holes, but its really no big deal to do.


----------



## REALTALK

Yeah you might have to make new holes or put the motor a little bit forward. I had to do that on my cutty, it had a 3.8 v6 in it and I installed a 350. Good luck homie


----------



## MonteMan

OK here's the pic
Motor sits too high
Help


----------



## MonteMan

The numbers on the mount


----------



## EL TARASCO

i like the frame :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

OK now I heard the 305 metal bracket that bolts to the motor connects/fits the clamshell style mount. Any truth to that and what's the measurements on it, lower profile than the one I got?

Here's a sample pic of the measurements of one mount for reference









On the mount I have:

Bolt center width = 4"
Height = 3 3/4"


Clamshell width = 4"


----------



## MonteMan

The gap between the oil pan and crossmember is now 3 1/2"

If I go with this









I will lower the mounts height from the motor 2" which will leave around 1 1/2" space. That would work probably. I just wanted a solid mount with the clamshell for its rigidity. :biggrin:


----------



## Foompla

what i would do (if i knew anything) is cut off the ears of the metal mount and fab up some new ears at the right length.

basically, moving the hole up.


----------



## MonteMan

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Jun 21 2005, 04:41 AM
> *what i would do (if i knew anything)  is cut off the ears of the metal mount and fab up some new ears at the right length.
> 
> basically, moving the hole up.
> [snapback]3300844[/snapback]​*



Exactly what I thought last night. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

gm part # 22188467 for upper steel mount


----------



## REALTALK

yeah bro your best bet would be to fab some. Or if you want just call the gm dealer and have them hook you up with some. They might be a little$$$$ but at least they will work.


----------



## MonteMan

Headed out to pick n pull saturday. What car should I look for that has a low pro steel mount from the engine block to clamshell???? :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

ttt


----------



## REALTALK

When you go just try and find some from a 305 if possible and see how that works.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 24 2005, 07:18 PM
> *When you go just try and find some from a 305 if possible and see how that works.
> [snapback]3318162[/snapback]​*


should be just right


----------



## REALTALK

yeah I helped a buddy at the junk yard find some. We spent like 2 hours trying to find some plus some extra parts for his monte.


----------



## MonteMan

is this the part # for the 305 bracket 

gm part # 22188467 for upper steel mount 


Anyone got any photos of how it looks or it mounted


----------



## Tha_Green_Goblin

I hate to revive an old topic but im having the same problem with my engine not sitting right after I wrapped the crossmember. I have a 85 monte w/a 305, currently using the the regular motor mounts and brackets

anyone know of any low profile engine mount brackets that would fit a 305? or is there a different motor mount i should use other than the stock ones? thanks.


----------



## CoupeDTS

if you go with solid mounts i believe they are a little slimmer. You have to buy the mount that goes on the engine and the mount that goes on the crossmember. speedwaymotors.com has em and im sure ebay or other places have em. All racers use em, and they dont shake the shit out of your car like you would think they would.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Chevy-Motor-Mounts,24442.html

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Chevy-Solid-...ounts,6990.html

you can see definately on the frame mount ones they are lower profile.


----------



## Guest

you can use any engine mount from any chevy small block besides the truck mounts. most of the truck mounts are offest to one side for some reason idk


----------

